# Gentoo para una Acer Aspire One

## usergen

Hola a todos, deseo instalar Gentoo en una ultraportátil Acer Aspire One

con procesador Intel Atom CPU N270 1.6 GHz (2 CPU)

pero no se cual liveCD descargar (ya tengo el LiveCD x86 2008, minimal) para esta arquitectura.

Si alguien puede sugerir algo al respecto quedaría agradecido.

----------

## JotaCE

 *usergen wrote:*   

> Hola a todos, deseo instalar Gentoo en una ultraportátil Acer Aspire One
> 
> con procesador Intel Atom CPU N270 1.6 GHz (2 CPU)
> 
> pero no se cual liveCD descargar (ya tengo el LiveCD x86 2008, minimal) para esta arquitectura.
> ...

 

Por lo pronto arranca con ese LiveCD y sigue las instrucciones del handbook.

En la medida que te topes con dificultades nos las platicas y te intentamos apoyar

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hay un artículo al respecto en la wiki.

Salud!

----------

## sirope

Tengo Gentoo instalado en mi Samsung NC10 (que es casi lo mismo) y funciona perfectamente... solo un pequeño workaround para gensplash, hoy que tenemos el kernel 2.6.30 no tendrás ningún problema... ahora hay mucho más soporte que cuando recién salían a la venta estos netbooks.

----------

## usergen

Tuve problemas para arrancar con el live cd (transformado a live usb) 2008.0, porque

el kernel que trae no tiene el driver de la tarjeta de red de mi ultraportátil.

Tuve que descargar la versión install-x86-minimal-20090623.iso y ahora si arranca y tengo 

internet para proseguir...

Una pregunta: estará bien si descargo el stage3-i686-20090804?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> estará bien si descargo el stage3-i686-20090804?

 

si puedes usar eso como base para la instalación y si tienes pensado ir por unstable puedes usar tb. los stages de funtoo.

saluete

----------

## tahawk

Yo tengo el mismo netbook y instale gentoo desde el liveUSB de ubuntu

----------

## usergen

Cuando compilo con las opciones:

```

CFLAGS=CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

la compilación del kernel y otros programas me dan errores.

Cuando lo cambio a:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

No habría problemas para mi pc (Intel Atom CPU N270 1.6 GHz (2 CPU) )

al usar estas variables de entorno?

----------

## gringo

es raro que -march=native te dé problemas, yo tb. tengo un miniportátil con un atom y me fijé que -march=native equivale a -march=prescott y algunas opciones mas, que no deberían dar ningún tipo de problema con ese procesador hasta donde yo sé.

que errores te dá exactamente ? estás cambiando los CFLAGS por defecto ?

saluetes

----------

## usergen

 *Quote:*   

> es raro que -march=native te dé problemas, yo tb. tengo un miniportátil con un atom y me fijé que -march=native equivale a -march=prescott y algunas opciones mas, que no deberían dar ningún tipo de problema con ese procesador hasta donde yo sé.
> 
> que errores te dá exactamente ? estás cambiando los CFLAGS por defecto ? 

 

Sí, al cambiar los CFLAGS por defecto, todo compila bien.

Así lo he dejado y con esas variables estoy compilando hasta ahora.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Así lo he dejado y con esas variables estoy compilando hasta ahora.

 

hombre, tu mismo, pero teniendo un atom igual puedes optimizar un poco mas, no es que vayas a notar una gran mejoría al hacerlo pero creo que vale la pena aunque sólo sea por coherencia con el hardware que tienes. 

que gcc tienes instalado ? -march=prescott es el que se sugiere en muchos sitios como el mejor por defecto, aunque yo he usado -march=core2 -mtune=generic durante algún tiempo tb. sin problemas. Con la llegada del gcc-4.5 habrá un target específico para este microprocesador ( -march=atom) aunque tb. se puede parchear gcc-4.4 para que soporte este target.

menudo rollo que te he soltao  :Razz:  ...

saluetes

----------

